# Bridgeport Auction Results



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

For the ones that wanted to go but couldn't I wrote some of the prices down. May not be 1005 accurate but should be close. I was interested in items 5222 and 5234, 5222 went higher than I thought it would and the 5234 went cheaper than I thought it would. Computer system at work was not capatable with the live bid so I was unable to bid live.
caseman-d

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/tech%20manual/?action=view&current=img099.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/tech%20manual/img099.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/tech%20manual/?action=view&current=img100.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/tech%20manual/img100.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Hey Caseman this is great info!

Where is this auction? What are the terms if you are not present to bid? How do you make payment and how long do you have to pick it up? How do you know what the condition is? How often are these auctions held?

Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Hey Caseman this is great info!
> 
> Where is this auction? What are the terms if you are not present to bid? How do you make payment and how long do you have to pick it up? How do you know what the condition is? How often are these auctions held?
> ...


Andy,

The auction was in Bridgeport NE. It used to be garys Impl. which was a very large salvage yard. Kruse bought the inventory from garys widow. Long story.
They want you to wire the money to them asap. I had to register so they had access to bank, but not account info. In past auctions that I have dealt with will take a credit card over the phone or wire the money to them. Most will work with you. Heard Kruse auction was hard to work with. Think you had 30 days to get items removed, also heard 24 hrs??

Unless you looked at the tractors prior to auction time all the info you had was a photo. You would assume the worse and bid with that in mind. 

Internet live bidding is becoming very popular. Some you sign up with an host that you register with. Some reguire letter of funds before they let you bid. With high gas prices it saves money that way, bad side is you don't get to actually inspect what your bidding on. 
caseman-d


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

How often do they run auctions? Do they have a web site? What has been your experience with them?

Seems like a great place to add to the herd at what could be good prices.

Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Andy,
Have not heard anything good about Kruse auction. There web sight is kruse.com if you want to check them out.

Another site you may check out is proxibid.com, you preregister with them and then you may also have to register with the auction company having the auction. One thing I like about proxibid is you can go in and check auction results to see what things brought.
caseman-d


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

There is a site around me that runs all of the repo, liquidations and pretty much all of the stuff to be auctioned off in Grand Rapids MI. I have been looking for a good work truck to purchase and I almost won one, but the bidding got too high. 
For most of the auctions, they have an inspection time a few days prior to the auction so you can go look at the stuff. There is usually a 6-13% buyers premium, but that is lower if you pay with ca$h. The site is 1800lastbid.com in case anybody cares about what goes on in good old michigan


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

http://www.biddingatauction.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=818006279


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Simpleprestige for the web sites. I have to be careful of the wife will kill me if I find more "stuff" I need to go get. 

Caseman I think this is the same Kruse family that has run a classic car show/auction in Auburn Indiana,which is only 45 mins north of me, for many years. I remember as a kid going to the Auburn/Cord/Duesenburg show and seeing the beautiful restored classic cars. 

They sold out to Ebay for many millions of dollars ($300 million if I recall) prior to the tech stock meltdown in 2000. Ebay was going to use Kruse expertise to expand into the auto auction area. Then they bought themselves back from Ebay for a lot less after Ebay stock crashed a few years later. 

Now they run a huge auto show and auction every Labor day weekend that attracts over 100,000 people. Plus it seems they have expanded into the real estate and farm auction business. Their website is interesting in the wide variety of properties they list and from all over the country. Though not a huge number of them. I have never had the money to buy anything from them so I don't know how they run their auctions other than the big Labor Day one locally.

Andy


----------

